# Thảo dược thuốc bắc trị mụn có an toàn không?



## VeryLove TriMun (19/8/19)

THẢO DƯỢC THUỐC BẮC TRỊ MỤN CÓ AN TOÀN KHÔNG ?
Từ xưa, thuốc bắc đã là một trong những bí quyết làm đẹp da của nhiều cung tần mỹ nữ. Từ việc rửa mặt, đắp mặt, dưỡng da hay loại bỏ tàn nhang, nám da đều bắt nguồn từ thuốc bắc.

Không chỉ sử dụng trong việc làm đẹp da, dưỡng trắng, thuốc bắc còn có khả năng trị mụn được đánh giá là rất hiệu quả, có thể điều trị rất nhiều loại mụn từ mụn cám, mụn bọc, mụn đầu đen…
Về tính an toàn cho da, nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học đều khẳng định điều trị mụn bằng thảo dược đông y đều rất an toàn cho da. Các loại thảo dược hoàn toàn không có hóa chất bảo quản, không có một số thành phần có hại cho da như một số kem và mỹ phẩm thường dùng.

Các loại mỹ phẩm nếu không biết cách lựa chọn có thể gây dị ứng, bỏng da đặc biệt làm cho da nhanh bị lão hóa chảy sệ. Tùy theo loại da mà bạn có thể dùng được mỹ phẩm hay kem đặc trị mụn. Bạn không nên dùng linh tinh sẽ bị hỏng da.

Tuy nhiên, thuốc bắc trị mụn hiện nay có khá nhiều loại trên thị trường, và không phải loại nào cũng được kiểm duyệt, kiểm tra một cách chặt chẽ. Có những mặt hàng kém chất lượng, không rõ nguồn gốc, có thể gây hại cho da, chưa kể đến khả năng pha trộn hóa chất để có tác dụng nhanh.

Không phải loại thuốc bắc nào trị mụn cũng dùng được. Một số thành phần trong thuốc có thể khiến da bạn bị dị ứng hoặc gây kích ứng. Căn cứ trên thể bệnh thì các vị thuốc có tác dụng khác nhau.

Khi mới sử dụng thuốc bắc trị mụn, bạn nên thử trước trên vùng da nhỏ, kiểm tra xem có hợp hay bị dị ứng, để lựa chọn loại thuốc bắc phù hợp với mình.

Nguồn fb: VeryLove - Tái tạo làn da đẹp


----------

